# Excessive shedding!



## BudsDaddy2020 (Dec 20, 2020)

Hi, my pup is now 1 year old! I’ve noticed recently anytime I come home from work. There’s a lot of loose hair in his kennel, mind you I comb his hair frequently. Usually once a week but at times 2-3. More so now that I’ve seen him shedding more. Does this have anything to do with him growing out a fuller coat and that’s what’s causing him to lose more hair?
He’s pretty healthy, eats well and gets good exercise. 
If anyone can give me more info let me know please! Thank you!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

12 month coat blow.


----------

